# Thùng rác công cộng giá sỉ, thùng rác 240lit vĩnh long lh 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (30/11/21)

Ngày nay thùng rác công cộng là vật dụng không thể thiếu cần được trang bị đầy đủ tại các nơi công cộng, các nơi tập trung đông đúc dân cư, thường xuyên có nhiều người tập trung qua lại điển hình như: công viên, trường học, cơ quan, công ty, dọc theo các tuyến đường hay dọc theo vỉa hè,... để người dân dễ dàng khi vứt rác hạn chế tình trạng vứt rác thải tràn lan không đúng nơi quy định.

Tại sao Thùng rác công cộng 120lit 240lit nhựa HDPE là loại thùng rác thích hợp sử dụng ngoài trời ?

Thùng rác công cộng được sản xuất từ nguyên liệu nhựa HDPE nguyên sinh không pha lẫn nhựa tái sinh nên có độ bền cao, chống chọi tốt dưới tác động của môi trường thời tiết mưa nắng khi trang bị sử dụng ngoài trời. Nắp thùng được thiết kế đậy kín giúp hạn chế mùi hôi, hạn chế rác vương vãi ra bên ngoài. Thùng rác được trang bị bánh xe cao su tiện lợi di chuyển thùng rác, kéo đẩy dễ dàng.

1. Thùng rác công cộng 120lit

Thông số kỹ thuật

Kích thước: 550x490x930 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: 1 nắp kín, 02 bánh xe
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng

2. Thùng rác công cộng 240lit

Thông số kỹ thuật



*Kích thước: 740x600x1015 mm
Chất liệu: Nhựa HDPE
Loại: 1 nắp kín, 02 bánh xe
Màu sắc: Xanh lá, đỏ, cam, vàng*





*Hotline: 0911.041.000 ms Thịnh*
_*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*
1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN_
*Tại HCM: 154/1, QL1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
2.VĂN PHÒNG CTY TNHH ĐẦU TƯ THIẾT BỊ CÔNG NGHIỆP HÀ NỘI
Tại Hà Nội: KCN Ngọc Hồi, xã Ngọc Hồi , Thanh Trì, Hà Nội.
3. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Mail: vuthithinh25697@gmail.com*


----------

